# coronet model



## flame (6 Nov 2010)

hi, can anyone tell me this model, it is a coronet sheffield england lathe,bed is 2 round steel bars (1.5 in dia) 40in centres,single phase.


----------



## Bodrighy (6 Nov 2010)

There were several different models iof Coronet. Fore runners to th Records. Good solid lathes if a bit limited with speeds etc. Which model it is I can't say without a picture or perhaps a number. 

pete


----------



## wasbit (8 Nov 2010)

AFAIK all the Coronet lathes had a single bedbar.




Coronet Major 02 - covers by wasbit, on Flickr

I would hazard a guess that the double bedbar lathes were the first from Record after they bought out Coronet.

Lathe colour would be helpful for identification.

If you have a photo or picture of the lathe, email it to me & I'll post it here for you (wasbit[at]hotmail[dot]com)

Regards
wasbit


----------



## mattcullum (8 Nov 2010)

Sounds like my coronet no1. It's green and twin bar. Only three speed but heavy and solid, the limitations is my skills not the lathe a photo would help.

Best regards

matt


----------



## Mark Hancock (9 Nov 2010)

wasbit":3hxm2a4v said:


> AFAIK all the Coronet lathes had a single bedbar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Later Coronets after the Major had twin bed bars ie Coronets Nos 1,2, & 3. These became the Record CL1, CL2 & CL3 when Record bought Coronet.

Mark


----------



## wasbit (10 Nov 2010)

Thanks for the clarification Mark - hope it helps the OP.

Regards
wasbit


----------



## flame (15 Nov 2010)

Bodrighy":31l5ksvz said:


> There were several different models iof Coronet. Fore runners to th Records. Good solid lathes if a bit limited with speeds etc. Which model it is I can't say without a picture or perhaps a number.
> 
> pete


there is no number,it just says on the tailstock & headstock CORONET SHEFFIELD ENGLAND with a crown above the writing,the colour of the lathe is green.


----------



## mattcullum (16 Nov 2010)

Anything like this? Its my Coronet No1





Best Regards

Matt


----------



## flame (17 Nov 2010)

mattcullum":2bockpm0 said:


> Anything like this? Its my Coronet No1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is the one Matt,thanks for that,could you tell me where i could get a manual,also the size of thread for a chuck,oh and another (sorry for being a pain,but am new to this)where would i get belts from Thanks in advance Bill.


----------



## mattcullum (18 Nov 2010)

No idea where you can get a manual I am afraid, mine came with the lathe. As for the chuck my manual states...

3/4" x 16 TPI

Both tail stock and head stock are 1MT. 

To be honest the manual is not a lot of use apart from this info.
As for the belt I'm no help with that either I am afraid mine has been fine since I have had it.

If there anything else you think might be in the manual I can tell you.

Matt


----------



## Paul.J (18 Nov 2010)

Is This any use. :?:


----------



## jimi43 (27 Nov 2010)

I have a CL1 handbook....I will scan it for you as soon as I get a chance and post it up here

Cheers

Jim


----------

